
The Coming Post-Platform Era - blasdel
http://pwpwp.blogspot.com/2010/02/coming-post-platform-era.html
======
pedalpete
The problem with this (and I think the difficulty in understanding what the
author is trying to get across) is 'who owns the data?', or 'who owns the
initiating platform. Sure all platforms can communicate with the others, which
is more akin to e-mail, but you still have a platform and a suppliers.

You wouldn't want a platformless environment where anything you post is spread
anywhere and everywhere without your knowledge. You kinda have that with
twitter now, but you can still delete your posts.

~~~
gnubardt
Isn't this kind of what xmpp or pubsubhubbub are about, decoupling the data
created by a user from a service?

I think it would be interesting to see this combined with the personel web
server concept seen in Opera Unite, to serve an xmpp feed from an individual
user (and device) that is ingested by multiple services. This would give users
control over their data (they have a local copy) while allowing it to exist in
the cloud as well. The user would also be able to publish "deletes" to tell
services indexing her stream to remove a previously published message.

Having control of ones data is extremely important however. A push for
existing web services to have an open intermediary data is essential, users
should be able to backup or migrate their data with ease.

------
ashot
what?

~~~
dmix
It's what keeps social media consultants employed. Mostly nonsensical jargon.

------
jasonlbaptiste
"Instead, the web will be a meta-platform of content flows, unencumbered by
actual applications."... that's what she said.

